# Beziehung zwischen Vogel Käfig Gitter und Boden



## rafi072001 (27. Apr 2021)

Hi, ich erkläre nun mal. Da ein Käfig auch ein Käfig ohne Vögel ist die Beziehung zwischen beiden eine Agregation. Ein Vogel kann immer nur in einem Käfig sein . Ein Käfig kann null bis n Vögel beinhalten. Ein Käfig ist nur ein Käfig wenn er auch einen Boden hat. 1 Käfig besteht aus einem Boden... es gibt aber keine umgerkte Beziehung. Ein Käfig ist nur ein Käfig wenn er aus einem Gitter besteht . 1 Käfig besteht aus 5 Gittern . Es gibt keine unmgekehrte Beziehung.

Fehlt irgendwas bzw. habe ich etwas falsch gemacht ?
Müsste eventuell noch eine Komposition zwischen Boden und Gitter bestehen (Boden ist ja eigentlich auch aus Gitter )


Danke für Hilfe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (27. Apr 2021)

Ich versuche es mal zu zeichnen ... das Problem fängt schon an dass du nicht den Normen entsprechend das diagramm gezeichnet hast und deswegen verwirrend ist


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (27. Apr 2021)

so du hast schon mal keinerlei Attribute vergeben deine Datenbank kann somit nicht exisitieren

du hast keine Keys vergeben = keine Beziehungen überhaupt möglich

eine 1 : 5 beziehung gibts nicht
es gibt 1:1 1:n n:m das muss eine Beziehung haben
die beziehung wäre dann bei dir 1:n (1,5) -> ein käfig kann maximal 5 gitter haben
deine Gitter tabelle macht dann so keinen Sinn wie du sie hast ->
tabelle umbennen auf GitterPaket -> jedes gitterpacket hat 5 gitter
das oder meine lösung oben hernehmen


und was sein kann ist dass der Boden eine schwache entität ist und der Käfig nicht -> blöde namen Konvention dass boden die erde sien kann oder der bodne des käfigs usw

ich glaube du wolltest dass der Käfig die Super tabelle ist was aber eig nicht soooooo toll ist


es ist einfach zu verwirrend geschrieben LOGISCH gesehen ist dein Käfig die einzige Schwache Entität
und der Bodne und die Gitter können alleine existieren was aber dann wieder was anderes ist



es war nur ein beispiel auf die schnelle gezeichnet mit einem hau drauf das mit dem direkt an die kästchen die rauten dran zeichnen kenn ich zwar aber es sieht blöd aus weil die beziehung dann mega schief auf dem pfeil steht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (27. Apr 2021)

so würde ich es zeichnen durch das radieren is ein bissel was drauf gegangen xD
bzw der boden hat 1:1 falls damit nicht der erdboden gemeint ist xD


----------



## mihe7 (27. Apr 2021)

rafi072001 hat gesagt.:


> Da ein Käfig auch ein Käfig ohne Vögel ist die Beziehung zwischen beiden eine Agregation.


Da ein Vogel kein Teil eines Käfigs im Sinne eines Ganzes-Teile-Beziehung ist, ist es eine simple Assoziation  Ansonsten sieht das nicht ganz verkehrt aus, wobei die Frage ist, wie sich Boden und Gitter funktional voneinander unterscheiden...



rafi072001 hat gesagt.:


> Müsste eventuell noch eine Komposition zwischen Boden und Gitter bestehen (Boden ist ja eigentlich auch aus Gitter )


Das ist eine Frage der Problemstellung. Wenn der Boden ein Gitter ist, dann bräuchtest Du für den Boden keine eigene Klasse. Vielmehr würde ein Gitter die Rolle des Bodens im Käfig spielen und Du hättest halt 6 Gitter: links, rechts, vorne, hinten, oben und unten (= Boden) 

Interessanter wäre statt einer Klasse Boden eher ein Gitter, das sich öffnen lässt. Auch hier kann es aber sein, dass ein Käfig mehrere Türchen hat. 

Das ist immer irgendwo das Problem, wenn versucht wird, die Realität abzubilden. Das Modell ist nicht die Realität, sondern muss einem Zweck dienen. Wenn der Zweck nicht oder nicht ausreichend definiert ist, wird es auch mit dem Modell schwierig.


----------

